# Corsair XMS3 TR3X6G1600C7 G Version 2.1



## Alriin (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich der im Thread-Titel erwähnten Arbeitsspeicher. Ich habe mir diese Aufgrund einer Empfehlung gekauft, musste aber feststellen, dass sie nicht ganz das Versprechen was ich mir davon erwartet habe. Im Klartext: Es geht um die hochgelobten Overclocking-Eigenschaften. Kann es sein, dass auf meinen Rams mit der Version 2.1 ein anderer Chip verbaut ist als auf der Version 2.2 (BBSE)?

mfg Michael

P.S.: Hier auch mal ein großes Lob an Corsair für die genialen Netzteile. Besitze mittlerweile eine ganze Sammlung davon. Angefangen beim VX400 bis zum TX850. Werde in Zukunft auch kein Netzteil einer anderen Marke mehr kaufen!


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Oktober 2009)

Das ist durchaus möglich und wird zudem durch die unterschiedliche Revisionsnumemr ja auch noch mal unterstrichen...

Die Specs erreichen die RAMs aber, oder?


----------



## Alriin (22. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich... sind ja keine OCZ!


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Oktober 2009)




----------

